# Paramedic Training in CT



## swampwolf (Sep 26, 2011)

Hi everyone,

Does anyone know of a solid paramedic program in CT? I live near Bridgeport. I hear Bridgeport Hospital has a program. There's also a few colleges in the area that offer one. Does one have a better reputation over the other? Is it better to take one from a hospital than from a college? I'd really appreciate any advice anyone may have. 

Thanks in advance! ~Lisa


----------



## alabamatriathlete (Sep 26, 2011)

Took my B-course at Hartford Hospital - our pass rate for NREMT was 98% first time for NREMT (class was about 49-52 people. forgot the exact number). State practical was about 95% first time as well. Instructors and course were fantastic, and I heard their P-course (know folks who went through it) is very good as well. Just my 2-cents, and quite frankly, that's all it is worth. Good luck with whichever program you pick.


----------



## swampwolf (Sep 26, 2011)

alabamatriathlete,

Thanks for your reply~ Your B-course was THAT big? Wow, mine has only 14 in it. I'm currently taking EMT-Basic and I know I'm going to want to be a Paramedic. Can you tell me if I'll need a certain amount of field experience to get into a Paramedic track? I figure I'll complete this course and pass my exams (hopefully!) and try to roll right into the paramedic course, if I can. I suppose I can ask my instructor these questions too, but it's good to have many different insights.


----------



## alabamatriathlete (Sep 26, 2011)

First off, good luck in B-school. I remember mine as being a bit stressful while going through it, but looking back, it was way easy. Thankfully I paid attention and took the time to understand things instead of just memorizing items. I'm sure most, if not all, of the ALS providers you come into contact with and on here will say the same thing. Know the why instead of just the what. Approach I'm taking into my tac-medic field in the MIL and Para or PA school afterwards. 

But to get off of me rambling on for forever, let me get back on track. Again, my 2 cents on WHAT I'D DO - get experience in the field first. So many folks in my class were acing the tests and whatnot but once doing the practical stations and/or field work, they would fail...and fail hard. Personally, I believe the field has much to offer as a prep course, so to speak. Now, again - my 2 cents and that is what it is worth (if not less...). I know some other folks that went straight to P-school and blew it out of the water. 

Biggest tip I can give you is what other P's and MIL medics gave me - if you want to advance, do it when you are ready. And to go hand-in-hand with that, YOU'LL know when you are ready. There is a post, I believe, on this actually on the forum somewhere. For some, that is right away; for some that is many years down the road. I have a friend at Hopkins that was a B for 9-10 years before he got his P. Ending up being in the field for a year or so, I believe, and then Hopkins hired him as an internal P working inside the hospital. 

Good luck with everything and whatever level you go to and/or maintain, always revert back to ABCs first. B and P's that have been in the field for longer than I've been alive have always told me that. 

Good luck and enjoy the journey. Never forget why you got into this field for the first place; it will be hard sometimes to want to stay in it, trust me - also remember, though. Field medicine and book medicine are virtually two different beasts.


----------



## alabamatriathlete (Sep 26, 2011)

Oh and to just follow up, I believe there are pre-req courses you'll need to take to enroll into many P-programs. Others, those pre-req courses are integrated into the course. Just a heads-up.


----------



## swampwolf (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks again for your reply. It's so good to hear this and chat with someone with experience. I love being in the program, and I realize it's nothing compared to actually being in the field. I respect experience more than I can adequately say in typed words here and really must reiterate that I'm not trying to get ahead of myself or anything~ I haven't even finished my basic yet. However, I'm getting old! I'm 41 and doing a major career change. I've been wanting to do this for such a long time, and finally I decided there's no time like the present, and I'm not gettin' any younger. I want to be in a job that helps people and that does something positive in my life, rather than just doing something for myself like I've been doing for a long, long time. 

So, to make a long boring story short, that's the reason I am considering jumping into Paramedic school right after this. I'm just trying to get a sense of the best place to go for that end..

Anyway, thanks for taking the time to respond...


----------



## alabamatriathlete (Sep 26, 2011)

It's all good. We had a woman in our class who was 37ish...give or take (females don't hit me lol). Somewhat the same - entirely different life direction. 

Hell I was the same way too, I guess. Was going to college and on an athletic scholarship; then, like many folks, my parents lost much of their college fund money and my scholarship didn't cover my entire ride. Came back up North, always wanted to get into EMS - seemed like a great time. Turned out to be the best decision of my life. Absolutely found the career field I want to be in (have no idea why I picked marketing in college but thank the Big Guy that it ended up not working out). Once I get out of the MIL, get back to college and be able to focus more on something I actually want to do (Para or PA). 

Enjoy and there are many, MANY more on this site (and others) that have MUCH more experience than I do. Snoop around, ask questions, and enjoy. PM me if you have any questions/etc relating to BLS.


----------



## KellyBracket (Oct 8, 2011)

Bridgeport is solid - but I'm biased, since I work for the hospital!

The New Haven Sponsor Hospital Program is also a quality program, but you have to commute through the 95/91 interchange. 

For what it's worth, I went as straight as possible from B to P.


----------



## swampwolf (Oct 8, 2011)

Dear KB~

Thanks for the reply, and I'm so happy to hear that I have contacted someone who lives close to me and has experience with Bridgeport Hospital. So you say that you went as straight as possible from B to P~ How straight is that? Did you work for a while as EMT then apply to P programs? Also, did you take the Paramedic program at BH?

Do share your experiences and thoughts!

Best....


----------



## KellyBracket (Oct 8, 2011)

"Basically," as soon as I could, I signed up for the intermediate course, and subsequently the paramedic program, at the school where I did my basic. It's up in New Hampshire. I worked weekends at probably the worst ambulance in the U.S., and had only the minimum 50 calls under my belt before starting my EMT-I class. Not for everyone, mind you!

I didn't go through BH, but I talk with the students in the ED all the time, try and do some teaching. Good attitudes, and hard working guys and girls, so I think you would have quality classmates!


----------



## rsdaveo (Oct 9, 2011)

Finished up with my EMT-B program and completed all state tests about a week ago now. I am kind of on the same path as you, looking for a good program to go thru for my I then P. Hartford Hospital is where I took my B course, and will probably take my I and P courses as well.

Instructors there are great and I enjoyed the class time. Everyone I have talked to from friends in EMS to my instructors have told me to wait the next couple of months before enrolling in any other programs as CT is changing a few things with the I level and possibly some P changes as well.

But currently looking for an ambulance company to work for. I have Aetna, and AMR that are both close, but trying Aetna as my first choice.


----------



## swampwolf (Oct 10, 2011)

I'll look into Hartford, although it may be a little far from me, as I am in Fairfield and Bridgeport is so close. Do you happen to know that they're planning on changing?

Best~


----------

